# kreg micro jig



## Ed'sGarage (Aug 16, 2007)

Made 2 purchases recently. ONe was the micro jig mentioned above, as I am getting ready to make some drawers for my shop and I thought I would use 1/2 sheet stock for the drawer before I put a false front on it.
Second purchases was a Kreg right angle vise grip. Seemed like a good investment, given what I'm about to do.

OK, the micro jig is supposed to work well with 1/2" to 1/2" stock. Their tear sheet suggested 1 inch pocket screws which I bought. But after drilling the 1/2 inch stock the 1 inch screws come right through the bottom of the mating piece. It works much better if you set the micro jig as if you were drilling into 5/8 inch stock, then the screw doesn't come through. Has anyone else had this problem and if so did you end up doing the same thing; i.e. setting the jig at 5/8 ?

Now the right angle vise grip. It occurs to me that you need be an octopus to use this thing and the adjustment for thickness is anything but precise. Anyone else having this problem ?

Just curious of other people's experiences with these.

Ed


----------



## Sawdustguy (Dec 30, 2008)

Did you have stop set correctly on the drill bit for 1/2" stock?


----------



## Ed'sGarage (Aug 16, 2007)

Yeh, I had it set at 1/2 inch, as prescribed. That's why I tried the 5/8 setting and it worked fine. I've read that at the 5/8 setting, there was insufficient bite from the screws into the mating piece, but I think there was more than sufficient thread into the mating piece for a good joint. I'm going to call Kreg on Monday morning and talk with their tech people. See what they say.


----------



## Sawdustguy (Dec 30, 2008)

I have made drawers several times using pocket screws. I do no have the micro jig. I set my regular jig and drill bit for 1/2" material and used 1 inch screws and had no issues. My drawers were made with 1/2" baltic birch.


----------



## Mystri (Jul 1, 2020)

I use the Microjig with 3/4" #6 fine thread pan heads - https://www.amazon.com/dp/B002AKJ2G...olid=2XODDLHOTVUAV&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it OR


----------



## Dave Sal (Jan 4, 2020)

I purchased the Kreg micro jig last week in preparation for making two drawers for my kitchen cabinets using 1/2" birch plywood. The information that I read from the Kreg materials was to use 3/4" screws on 1/2" plywood.


----------



## Nick2727 (Jun 14, 2020)

lower the speed of drill maybe? i've drove a few through by accident with it set high. Oh i also have the clamp, ive had no issues though.


----------



## Dave Sal (Jan 4, 2020)

I attempted to make my two drawers today using 1/2" plywood and the Kreg Micro Jig. On two of the pocket holes, as soon as I drove the screws into the material I could tell that they were stripped, and assume that they went into a void in the plywood. I ended up drilling new pocket holes in different locations, but this experience is making me wonder if using pocket holes with 1/2" plywood is a good idea after all.


----------



## Nick2727 (Jun 14, 2020)

I have the regular sized jig. I've used only 3/4" and 2x4s is far. I'll be doing some 1/2" drawers this weekend. I'll let you know!


----------



## Ed'sGarage (Aug 16, 2007)

I ended making the drawers with 3/4" sht stock. The 1/2 plywood seemed to have way to many voids to make this feasible. IMO: if you're set on using 1/2 inch, you'd probably be better off with a premium grade sheet stock like Baltic Birch, but unless you're getting paid for the drawers the cost of Baltic is a tough nut to swallow. Secondly with 1/2 stock, I don't think you can use any screws in excess of 3/4 inch. According to Kreg's website, 1 inch is also an alternative, but I don't see that working at all. Anyway with the 3/4 drawer stock, I used the standard Kreg jig and put the 1/2 inch jig back on the shelf for some unknown future use. It's not the first time, I've bought something in the shop and found that using it was more trouble than it was worth. My $ .02 !


----------

